# sad news



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

well i went downstairs today to give my savannah monitor frsh water, and he was on his back dead. i had noticed he wasnt eating as much and was getting skinny'er, im pretty sure it was an internal parasite becasue he was a juvenille wild caught. So i have an empty 4x2" tank. Im not sure if i wanna get a nerw herp just yet, i wanna make sure i was doing everything right before i get another reptile.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry to hear that....


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That sux man, sorry for your loss. I myself just recently lost my kenyan sand boa to unknown causes so I know what you are going through. Don't let it discourage you from herps though. get back in the saddle and keep going.

Trystan


----------



## Ak632 (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks guys, I didnt get too attached but still it sucks. I'm not sure what i want to try next, maybe something a little more exciting that will fill out that tank nicely.


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Srry man Iknow how you feel I recently just lossed My little lloyd he was a argentine horned frog to red leg (Dam petland) but srry again.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I just dont understand.........

Why would you buy an animal that your not going to take care of?
You noticed it was losing weight..... is that not a good enough sign 
that you should take it in to get it looked at?

I feel sorry for your animals


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Timmy I am sorry for you. Next time take th etime to have a new wild caught animal properly treated for parasites...whether or not you have visible signs of parasites. I "shotgun" treat all imports for everything and dehydration and I keep them quarantined for 12. (I quarantine new arrivals that are captive for 6 months...paranoid, yes)

Buy a captively produced animal when you do decide to get back in the saddle, and research and research andresearch BEFORE you obtain it to make sure you have all potential problems covered....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

psychofish said:


> I just dont understand.........
> 
> Why would you buy an animal that your not going to take care of?
> You noticed it was losing weight..... is that not a good enough sign
> ...


----------

